# Subaru Engine Bay Detail



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Heres a few quick pictures of a Subaru engine I detailed recently, and heres a link to my other engine bay thread which shows step by step what my process is. I now use a snow foam gun as well though and a variety of different brushes.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267933























































After...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What a great job.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

nice work.
what did you use on the exposed metal like the brake distribution thingy on the left


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

enc said:


> nice work.
> what did you use on the exposed metal like the brake distribution thingy on the left


That took a lot of scrubbing and degreaser to get clean ha, an then i just used a small amount of autosol to get the shine back :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Great turnaround. Nice engine too!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tidy job


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

wow what a difference, good job!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

nice job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

nice job.SJ.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice job there, well done...


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

the engine bay would sell that car, cracking job there fella, how long did it take you ?
Ta E


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

great work, the only thing I would do is remove the black bonnet liner.


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Job :thumb:

Boxer Engines can be a pig to detail at times!!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

cheers guys, it took about 2 hours which is longer than normal but i knew it would take longer due to how compact it was and the amount of transport wax on it was crazy!


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice work i need to do this on mine sometime.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks great, just need to bin the black fabric on the bonnet and your done!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results , will be my model mate ! Need mine done in 2-3 weeks hopefully .


----------

